

JQuery Confirm plugin - sammymummy
http://nadiana.com/jquery-confirm-plugin

======
Deestan
Warning! Are you sure you wish to add a confirmation dialog? [Ok] [Help]
[Cancel]

<http://www.plyply.com/rants/areyousure/>

~~~
swah
The opposite experience is also disappointing: once I bought a book with
1-click at Amazon (I was probably trying to find out how much the shipping
cost would be) and was very surprised that it was really one "no confirmation,
your money just went away" click. I'm very afraid of that button.

~~~
packetslave
To be fair, it is called ONE-click. What did you think would happen?

~~~
swah
Everyone says something like that to advertise that their sale process is
super easy...

------
fredwu
I have a similar plugin: <https://github.com/fredwu/jquery-inline-
confirmation> This and my plugin both try to replace the abtrusive
confirmation dialog with something a bit nicer and less abtrusive. Hopefully
less and less people would use the default confirmation dialog.

~~~
k3n
*obtrusive

Does your browser not spell-check for you?

------
brador
Just a note: this article is from 2008.

~~~
byroot
And as expected it rely on the .data("events") interface. So it will not work
as is with jQuery 1.8

------
adrianmsmith
You want to allow the user to press the enter key on the keyboard in order to
confirm/proceed with the action. This plug-in doesn't allow this.

That's why I prefer Javascript confirm() confirmations.

